# Foam for making slifomes ?



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking for foam to make tires. can anyone tell me what is the type of foam used. will order some, but need proper name. thanks:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

check into companies that make foam cup holders and etc..
I think that is where some folks may get it?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*foam blanks*

bth you can get some of the foam blanks from sluggo slots on ebay. i have bought a few paks and made the silifoam tires. your also gonna want a mandrel to mound the tires on to shape/ ground,em to size. hope this helpa a bit


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*Yes was helpful, but.*

would really like to know proper name of foam, plan on ordering some.. thanks


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

one guy I raced with would find and buy the old tyco sponge tires and he had some great silicone sponge tires he raced with


----------



## peter50 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking for the tires which should increase the performance of speed, allot of tire which I was they just give a lazy to bike speed. There should be a unique technique in which they used foam and have not even a bit weight.

cheap car rentals gold coast


----------

